# SSL



## Durzel (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi guys,

Is there any reason this site doesn't use SSL? There's really no excuse nowadays not to use a secure certificate, it makes the site quicker, Google gives a minor SEO boost for sites that have it. Several browsers now warn users against HTTP websites that ask for credentials, etc.

You can even get free certificates from Let's Encrypt.

Thoughts?


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi there,

Thanks for the suggestion. As we do not have e-transactions and all information is posted publicly on the forum there is no pressing security concern. SSL is however something that we have in the works. We are rolling it out across a number of sites all at once so there is no official ETA until we can ensure functionality across the board.

Fergus


----------



## Durzel (Aug 29, 2010)

Fair enough.

You have areas of the website where you log in though, and browsers have started warning people about entering passwords on non-HTTPS webpages. It may soon be the case that it is prevented entirely, or made more cumbersome to bypass.


----------

